# How fast have you gone?



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

what's the highest mph you have gotten your car up to? The other day I got it up to 135 but I was afraid of cops so i backed off...was i close to topping out anyways?


----------



## FrozenSun (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: How fast have you gone? (ShockwaveCS)*

dude do it at a track or somewhere
I'm not saying i never did it but i felt st00pid everytime i was going over 140km/h


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: How fast have you gone? (ShockwaveCS)*

funny looking at your signature and then posting a thread like this. Keep it on the track pls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI not hating on your age


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Glad that I live in the midwest and not in middletown - lol
I have been that fast - and faster, actually buried the speedo, so over 160!
Here is a pic I took on the way:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

lol well im 18, im supposed to be dumb..kk now that's out of the way.
you cant be hating when you had a camera in your hand while steering and shifting with the other...unless you were in 6th already...


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

I live 3 blocks from A6 Autobahn, I hit 144 on my test drive Can't wait to get the chip and the higher rev limiter Fastest I've been since I've been in Germany was 187 on my modded bike, fastest in a car since I've been here was 178 in a modded Terminator Cobra, he had more but A62 had a turn coming up, he's since put a Whipple on it and has over 700hp, he was pushing about 480 at the time. I'll get the TT to top out rev limiter fashion after I chip it in May, I'll let you know what it is then Probably have a pic of it too


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

oh oh plus the road I do it on is about 1.5 miles of straight


----------



## luTTz (Apr 10, 2006)

idiot.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (UneekTT)*



UneekTT said:


> Glad that I live in the midwest and not in middletown - lol
> I have been that fast - and faster, actually buried the speedo, so over 160!
> Here is a pic I took on the way:
> 
> ...


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I did 150 mph a few months back


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

tigghtt....
thank you for at least responding to my question


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

so far 145mph late night on I95 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

154....
It was scary fast.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (invncble)*

My GPS unit said I topped out at 46 mph, but that was on one of my slower runs around the autocross *TRACK*. If thread author meant on a public road, then no officer, I wasn't going faster than the Nevada speed limit of 75mph.








Edit-...until the Silver State Classic in Nevada later this year, that is...
A real 200+ mph road race on public roads? Yes, Virginia, there is a Silver State.
http://www.silverstateclassic.com/ 


_Modified by andylyco at 4:11 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (andylyco)*

The car is still not chipped, or it would have been higher.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*

edit double post...


_Modified by peruski at 2:09 PM 2-21-2007_


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*

I hit 135+ in my former GTI the day I sold it (racing my buddies R32), let off and got popped going 90 by the po-po while I was coasting down...not good. The car definitely had more in it but I got freaked out...the MKIV isn't the most aerodynamic thing on the road...
I took a ride in an APR employee's car after last years BBQ...I was in the backseat I saw 155 on the speedo with three of us in the car...more frightening was the violent decelleration of the 14" Stasis binders when we scrubbed off over 75 mph near instantly...still the scariest ride of my life. I was sitting in the middle of the backseat holding both door handles in terror. it was awesome.


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

yea i have yet to bury the speedo on my own car. did over 170 mph on a modded porsche GT2 in my bosses car. hes a great guy, but lets just say he has too much money for his own good. a GT2 is like a VW to him


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTeyePOPPIN')*

how about 95mph in heavy fog today, does that count?


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes, it was me that took that pic, but it was on a Sunday morning WAY out in the boonies, somewhere between Chicago and the West coast, literally miles from any civilization - lol
And I had plenty of road, there was nobody on the road for at least a half hour, and it was really early in the morning too - seriously I felt very safe.
Lastly, I had just purchased new wheels and tires, like I said, I felt very safe!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

surprise you didnt fall asleep instead. Speeding was the only thing keeping you awake.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

w/ the 180, can you only go 125-130? i mean i have a 225q and i'm stock...doing 135 mph w/ moreeeeee to go


----------



## RickA4 (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

I did 185 in my old C5 Corvette with Vararam Ram-Air.
It was actually more stable and planted to the ground at that speed then 50-60....
So far in the TT i havnt pushed it yet.. mainly because im running only 3 lugnuts in my rear wheels for another week.


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (RickA4)*

in my TT fastest i've gone is 230km/h or 143mph where it's limited. doesn't take that far and the local cops tell us a road to go to that they tend to "forget about" to go do that stuff on. i've had it up to 200 on the track as our road course isn't that large here.
i've had my chipped jetta to 155mph and been on a bike past 190. and i've been in a plane that's gone even faster well traveling haha


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (pythiasjt)*

the fastest a stock 225 can go is about 150mph. not bad says me.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

k, i mean if i know the limit is 150...then what am i proving by doing 150....so i guess 135 was fun and all but ill just chill until i get some stuff done.


----------



## blckjetaman (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

I did about 145 here in NY, then i hit a spped bump and almost lost control...i went 145 when i had a mr2 spyder, and it felt like the car was about to die on me, wat a piece of junk..


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

In my corrado on trnpk no traffic, straight run hit 130 and rode for 1 min tops then backed down. It was dark and scary.
In my TT,.. 120, same conditions.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mieks)*

ok lol is your alive after 145 and speed bump = cheating death


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

if you car still works after that = german engineering.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (pythiasjt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pythiasjt* »_and i've been in a plane that's gone even faster well traveling haha

You should have ran down the isle from the back of plane to front,.. you'd have been going faster than de plane!


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (mieks)*

so where do you kids get your money?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*

well i started my own computer repair business @ 16...now im 18 and it's doing pretty well.


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

135-140 still not chipped


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Mr Joe - I am not a kid, and I work very hard for my money - btw, by stating that I am not a kid means that literally I am 41 (11/4/1965)
Thanks for asking though - silly


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (UneekTT)*

GIAC - Did 145 but had to slow down because the road was too ****ty. Didn't want to go on the highway where there are other cars and such, so I found a dead end country road and checked for traffic first.
Country roads are vacant and in the middle of nowhere, but they aren't exactly smooth and level... I could've gone at least 155 (from the looks of it) but the road didn't feel safe anymore.


----------



## Audiman18 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*

My Dad owns MAD-CAD Engineering so I just ask for things like a TT or a BMW Z4 for X-Mass or my B-Day and we go pick them out. I know it sounds _Snobish_ but o well


----------



## Audiman18 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*

My Dad owns MAD-CAD Engineering, so I just ask for these things for X-Mass or my B-day and then we go pick them out _Snobish I know_ but hey he works for his money and I will take over the Company when I am old enough so I will work for my money too.


----------



## GTeyePOPPIN' (May 24, 2006)

wack


_Modified by GTeyePOPPIN' at 12:55 AM 6-6-2007_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Audiman18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiman18* »_My Dad owns MAD-CAD Engineering, so I just ask for these things for X-Mass or my B-day and then we go pick them out _Snobish I know_ but hey he works for his money and I will take over the Company when I am old enough so I will work for my money too.









any reason you posted twice?
just so you know plenty of us on these forums have money(most of us work for it) but you dont hear us sharing it with the world.
Of course your 16 so i guess we should give you a break http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (golfzex)*

lol dont knock on the rich kid....
1.) Someone asked where we get money from(although it is NOT relevant one bit to the speed thread)
2.) I would buy a couple nice ass cars if i had the money
3.) rich kids can be snobby, the world accepts it(not saying he was one)
edit...
4.) They argue parents make them do it


_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 3:20 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

When I was in high school, the rich kid's parents made them get nice cars. They had to have something that "wouldn't break down and was safe" and they too got hassled for having expensive vehicles. Sweet for them being able to have awesome cars at 16, but I guess it would suck to have people giving you **** all the time.


----------



## imager993 (Feb 24, 2007)

Been up to 267mph... on the maglev train outside of Shanghai, China. That was a crazy rush, real smooth though.
And had the TT up to 123 on the front straight of Willow Springs.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: How fast have you gone? (ShockwaveCS)*

The fastest I've gone? Probably about 1,500mph based on air temp and altitude.


_Modified by Blue TTop at 11:52 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: How fast have you gone? (Blue TTop)*

badass!


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

Very cool!
I wonder who has the land speed record for a production Audi TT?
That might be fun project if I hit the lotto this week


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

i managed to touch 160 on the speedo for about 4 seconds, it was only 20 degrees out too... with a passenger none the less..


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

Just got into work, had the Cruise set at 120, did I mention I love the Autobahn


----------



## Syncros (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (UneekTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UneekTT* »_
I wonder who has the land speed record for a production Audi TT?


http://www.mtm-online.de/de/index.php?nav=5&id=1
Höchstgeschwindigkeit: über 374 km/h (Je nach Übersetzung)
0-100 ca. 3,5s
0-200 ca. 8,9s
0-300 ca. 19,8s (Weg: 1099 Meter)








my own vmax GPS certified:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Syncros)*

ok we meant a single engine TT but o well... 371km/h HOLY FACK


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_ok we meant a single engine TT but o well... 371km/h HOLY FACK

Its still all in the gearing, and since i dont speak german i have no idea what anything on that page says. They may still have used 2 fwd trans. and gears, and it may still be relatively the same except that car got there much faster.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

regardless...if you watched the video it's tight how he starts up two engines....


----------



## davik87 (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: How fast have you gone? (ShockwaveCS)*

iv done a 185 mph in my TT but maybe i guess its in a jetta mkII LOL ahaha


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: How fast have you gone? (davik87)*

uve done 185 in a jetta...wtf


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Audiman18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiman18* »_My Dad owns MAD-CAD Engineering so I just ask for things like a TT or a BMW Z4 for X-Mass or my B-Day and we go pick them out. I know it sounds _Snobish_ but o well









so how fast? why would you post something like that in a topic like this?


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_i managed to touch 160 on the speedo for about 4 seconds, it was only 20 degrees out too... with a passenger none the less..

Was that with the 20's or the phat phives? either way, im impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GTImafia at 7:31 AM 3-2-2007_


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

wonder how fast this was going....
http://www.rs6.com/forum/showt...age=2


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (brian_216)*

thats odd...car ripped in half


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

top speed is weak! u hold on real tight, u look for someone not wanting u to go that fast. u plant ur right foot........and u stare straight ahead. it takes NO skill and isn't all that fun. 120mph into a right or left hander at your tires limit on a racetrack is WAY more fun and actually takes skill.........


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

I'm looking to see what the car is capable of at stock, chipped, and modded. Me posting it as "how fast" is like a way of saying what's it capable of, but making it a little more interesting at the same time. big deal? no


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_top speed is weak! u hold on real tight, u look for someone not wanting u to go that fast. u plant ur right foot........and u stare straight ahead. it takes NO skill and isn't all that fun. 120mph into a right or left hander at your tires limit on a racetrack is WAY more fun and actually takes skill.........

Going fast and driving on a racetrack are two different things and therefore, uncomparable. 
Hitting 150 is a rush unless you do it everyday. Especially if its on a regular highway and you have to watch for cops. Besides that it is very dangerous, and there is more things that could possibly go wrong than i could shake a stick at. 
driving on a racetrack is a different feel. you dont have to worry about cops, or grandma driving her caddy really slow in the left hand lane. Nothing beats the feeling of a racetrack, and i agree with you about that.
Both fun, both different.


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

everytime i go over the speed limit, im sticking it to the man.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (mieks)*

soooo you're sticking it to yourself?


----------



## mieks (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_soooo you're sticking it to yourself?

..........mabye............


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (mieks)*

a stock tt going 150+ I must say I find this a tad bit hard to believe,not saying its impossible but with most cars you hit a areodynamic brick wall where it takes ALOT more power to surpass.....but what do I know I'm just looking in here as I may buy a tt for my girl.My s type R wont even hit that







390 hp stock with a reprogram and smaller pulley than stock,its estimated at 440-460 hp now.....well it might if I had enough room or was going down hill with the wind at my back.my 951 with mods tops out easily at 164 allthough mechanicly limited(gearing)my 911 has yet to be anyway near this mark due to the suspension settings.....its designed for track use and is a bit twitchy at speed.
as for the kid bragging about daddy.......please no offense as if your parrents bought you a car like this you may well be privilaged,but imo and experience if you have to brag about a trust fund........well you probably arent that rich because if you where I dont think you'd be bragging other than to feel like your keeping up with the smiths at the country club


----------



## TThorman (Feb 2, 2007)

135 in my TT, before that I got my Jetta VR6 up to 140, that wasnt nearly as stable as the TT, but ohh well both runs were fun...


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_a stock tt going 150+ I must say I find this a tad bit hard to believe,not saying its impossible but with most cars you hit a areodynamic brick wall where it takes ALOT more power to surpass.....but what do I know I'm just looking in here as I may buy a tt for my girl.My s type R wont even hit that







390 hp stock with a reprogram and smaller pulley than stock,its estimated at 440-460 hp now.....well it might if I had enough room or was going down hill with the wind at my back.my 951 with mods tops out easily at 164 allthough mechanicly limited(gearing)my 911 has yet to be anyway near this mark due to the suspension settings.....its designed for track use and is a bit twitchy at speed.
as for the kid bragging about daddy.......please no offense as if your parrents bought you a car like this you may well be privilaged,but imo and experience if you have to brag about a trust fund........well you probably arent that rich because if you where I dont think you'd be bragging other than to feel like your keeping up with the smiths at the country club









i did 145 with 3 of my friends in the car that = about 550lbs or a tad bit more, and im about 125lbs. this was also 70 degree weather on a road as flat as they come. 
ive done 150 by myself on I-75 late one night and it was about 60 out. its definitly possible, and took no time at all. im all stock.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_a stock tt going 150+ I must say I find this a tad bit hard to believe,not saying its impossible but with most cars you hit a areodynamic brick wall where it takes ALOT more power to surpass.....but what do I know I'm just looking in here as I may buy a tt for my girl.My *s type R* wont even hit that







390 hp stock with a reprogram and smaller pulley than stock,its estimated at 440-460 hp now.....well it might if I had enough room or was going down hill with the wind at my back.my 951 with mods tops out easily at 164 allthough mechanicly limited(gearing)my 911 has yet to be anyway near this mark due to the suspension settings.....its designed for track use and is a bit twitchy at speed.

no one cares, this is the TT forum.
150 is not that hard to get, when i was stock i hit 140 before i had to back it off do to traffic and the car was still pulling strong.
since the Revo and TIP i havnt had a chance to test it. of course every night on the way home from work i hit 130ish in the Baltimore Tunnel.
i would be willing to put money on the fact that i could hit 160 now


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
no one cares, this is the TT forum.
150 is not that hard to get, when i was stock i hit 140 before i had to back it off do to traffic and the car was still pulling strong.
since the Revo and TIP i havnt had a chance to test it. of course every night on the way home from work i hit 130ish in the Baltimore Tunnel.
i would be willing to put money on the fact that i could hit 160 now









SWEET!!!!


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Morio)*

a stock TT 225 is governed to 143. it will not go faster on stock software. don't say you were going down hill or had a tailwind, because unless you dropped off a cliff you will slow down at those speeds if stock.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

oh i dropped off a cliff


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
no one cares, this is the TT forum.
150 is not that hard to get, when i was stock i hit 140 before i had to back it off do to traffic and the car was still pulling strong.
since the Revo and TIP i havnt had a chance to test it. of course every night on the way home from work i hit 130ish in the Baltimore Tunnel.
i would be willing to put money on the fact that i could hit 160 now










oohh I am heart broken








allthough you did mention $$ how much we talking here........I mean my 951 hits 164 at redline and baltimore isnt all that far from me.......even with more power than stock this is limited due to gearing










you said you where willing to put money on it eh......how much








is your car paid off by any chance? either way for the right price I'd be willing to put a car with a known limitation against the unknown


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

im not sure what this thread has to do with putting one car up against another or if our cars are paid off, but the thread was on topic before your typeR post.
anyway, as soon as i get the chance to top out the TT i def will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by golfzex at 10:27 PM 3-5-2007_


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (brian_216)*

that was on the fat fives, with the 20s on it i can only get it up to about 140 on the speedo, how fast that really is? i dont know? i bet some math guy can figure that out, they are 255 35 20's


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_a stock TT 225 is governed to 143. it will not go faster on stock software. don't say you were going down hill or had a tailwind, because unless you dropped off a cliff you will slow down at those speeds if stock.

mine is bone stock except for intake and i hit 150 on flat ground at night. 
could it be because i have the earlier ecu?


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: How fast have you gone? (ShockwaveCS)*

a little over 150 right after my Revo flash


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (GTImafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImafia* »_
mine is bone stock except for intake and i hit 150 on flat ground at night. 
could it be because i have the earlier ecu?


You may not have *actually* hit 150...OE instumentation is notoriously inaccurate. and to make things worse the faster you go the larger the margin of error becomes...(the +7 mph you saw indicated easily would fall into that margin at that speed)
GPS or Radar would be the only true way to verify top speed.
one of the fastest GPS verified MKIV cars I have seen (yes the TT is an MKIV too) was Paul from ECS tuning APR Stage 3 jetta. He had a six speed add-on for his O2J trans. 
Top speed 172...he claimed to have maxed it out.


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Holy crap this is the most retarded thread ever. You rich ass kids and your stories.... Stock is limited to 143 like M1THIS said. and gearing is limited to 153 or close to it. Some of you just plain BSing the rest of us. They do make longer gearing that would let you reach 200+ (anyone have it?)...
FINE I'LL PLAY.
Anyways I'm 26 and I paid for my own car by spending a year in Iraq. I drive fast when I get angry (my girlfriend makes me angry a lot!) and hit close to 150 on rain covered roads (US27 through the everglades). 
I Wish I had a trustfund... bastards.


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_ They do make longer gearing that would let you reach 200+ (anyone have it?)...

Yes.
goTTzilla did the standing mile in a Road and Track feature, O-172.5 mph (if I remember correctly) in 1 mile...oh...and we discovered later that the driver inadvertantly was in Valet mode. 
Yes it does over 200.
and Yes, personally I have buried the stock speedo with an indicated speed on the HUD Defi speedo, "somewhere around" the R&T number.
Admittedly we are not talking about a stock Audi TT...but I am very proud of the fact that it really IS an Audi TT which because of HPA/HGP expertise with their helpful VAG relationship and resources, put this in true supercar performance territory. 
Very recent updates put the car better still.
oh..and yes it is mine but I am neither rich nor a kid.













_Modified by ZillaMoto at 9:19 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ZillaMoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZillaMoto* »_
Yes.
goTTzilla did the standing mile in a Road and Track feature, O-172.5 mph (if I remember correctly) in 1 mile...oh...and we discovered later that the driver inadvertantly was in Valet mode. 
Yes it does over 200.
and Yes, personally I have buried the stock speedo with an indicated speed on the HUD Defi speedo, "somewhere around" the R&T number.
Admittedly we are not talking about a stock Audi TT...but I am very proud of the fact that it really IS an Audi TT which because of HPA/HGP expertise with their helpful VAG relationship and resources, put this in true supercar performance territory. 
Very recent updates put the car better still.
oh..and yes it is mine but I am neither rich nor a kid.









_Modified by ZillaMoto at 9:19 AM 3-6-2007_

is your TT one of the ones in Eurotuner a while ago?
props to you for all the good modding..........i have my eye on that HPA gear set.......they look sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (ZillaMoto)*



ZillaMoto said:


> Yes.
> goTTzilla did the standing mile in a Road and Track feature, O-172.5 mph (if I remember correctly) in 1 mile...oh...and we discovered later that the driver inadvertantly was in Valet mode.
> Yes it does over 200.
> and Yes, personally I have buried the stock speedo with an indicated speed on the HUD Defi speedo, "somewhere around" the R&T number.
> ...


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
is your TT one of the ones in Eurotuner a while ago?
props to you for all the good modding..........i have my eye on that HPA gear set.......they look sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes it has been in Eurotuner, and thanks


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_


ZillaMoto said:



> 172 mph 'valet' mode? Sounds like the valet still has the keys to the kingdom...LOL...






ZillaMoto said:


> LOL...The driver of the car (who BTW also piloted the winning twin-turbo Hennessey Viper) was unfamiliar with the car and while trying to find the intercooler nitrous purge, mistakenly flipped it into valet mode. Upon reviewing films we could see also that he missed a couple shifts so although the actual result was disappointing in a way, it was a respectable showing. He commented afterwards how stable goTTzilla was at speed (and rear spoiler had been removed!) and that it was so much easier to hold than the other cars he had driven.
> What is not mentioned in the R&T article is that HPA was held up at customs and did not arrive to the desert based airstrip with goTTzilla until the early afternoon, having to quickly set-up and run back to back runs in the heat of the day. (look at the video on the R&T website and you can see the heat waves as goTTzilla takes on the inferno.) The other cars all had made their fastest runs in the cooler morning air, so I just shake my head thinking and comparing against subsequent numbers we put down, how much higher, probably 2cd or 3rd, we would have placed.
> Still it was an honor and an achievement worth noting, and we earned the respect of the others involved. I just wish I had been present as one of my all time favorite cars, the 25 year old Ruf Yellow Bird was there. To have goTTzilla on the same tarmac and competing along with that car well...is just freeking cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

ahh yea....I would trade every girl I have ever slept with for one night with gottzilla


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ZillaMoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZillaMoto* »_
Yes it has been in Eurotuner, and thanks









what color was it? i think i have that issue.


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
what color was it? i think i have that issue.

Avus Silver exterior/ Brilliant Red custom "enhanced" interior 
Jan. 06 issue 
Interior btw:








Exterior (recently modded though so a bit different then this, and I know it is not everyone's cup of tea)












_Modified by ZillaMoto at 4:11 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ZillaMoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZillaMoto* »_
Avus Silver exterior/ Brilliant Red custom "enhanced" interior 
Jan. 06 issue 

silver FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hot car man, thanks


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*

I only mentioned my S type as it has about double the hp of a stock 225hp TT and has trouble reaching speeds claimed by some here







.......yes it is a brick compared to a tt but I still find it hard top believe a stock geared tt can reach the speeds claimed in here
as for the paid off comment it may have been a little off but I have put my 951 up against a few for slips........people think they are slow(not saying you do)
as for the trust fund comment from someone........I own my own company,nothing to do with my parrents,I built it from the ground up,against my fathers advice without his money......its not all that but it does pay the bills and allow me to have a nice car for tax purposes







while doing things I enjoy like traveling.

tomorrow I am going to get a tt on lone from my dealer.......I'll see what it does stock for myself


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*

get the 225q


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_get the 225q


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

No TT just a VR6 golf with Chip and other goodies..260km/h and the car was not even hesitating to go faster..


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (not SoQuick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *not SoQuick* »_I only mentioned my S type as it has about double the hp of a stock 225hp TT and has trouble reaching speeds claimed by some here







.......yes it is a brick compared to a tt but I still find it hard top believe a stock geared tt can reach the speeds claimed in here


stock TT:
in 6th gear @ 7k RPM = 168mph


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vaultpsu* »_ I drive fast when I get angry (my girlfriend makes me angry a lot!) 

wow...tell me about it








oh btw...my max speed so far was around 148...but weird thing is was that when i pressed the brakes to slow down..either i pressed to hard (which i dont think i did at the time







) but i could almost instantly feel the back end swaying! which scared the living $*** out of me...any suggestions? or was i just braking to hard like an idiot?

_Modified by RoTTirocket at 8:43 AM 3-7-2007_


_Modified by RoTTirocket at 8:43 AM 3-7-2007_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RoTTirocket)*

well i suggest no braking....just stop accelerating.....you'll only brake if you have to....like if a car is in your lane ...i wouldnt siuggest slowing for a cop either cuz you're going 140 and he's going 0....might be able to get away....plus when he sees you for like a half second he'll be startled and drop his donut...by the time he picks it up you're out of sight.


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

HAHA...yea that makes sense..but i just tapped the break for a bit..i knew braking at that speed isn't all to good..but the steering got real jerky for a second or two...but yea when i get my license back on may 7th (unfortunatly got a DUI feb 06)







then im shure i would be obeying the laws much more








but i might try to beat my old record....i took my moms cayenne turbo out for a spin..and that thing flew to 150 so fast i slowed down...not used to that kind of speed


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (RoTTirocket)*

woo, went 145 or 146 and then was limited at thar speed. 6th gear at like 5600 RPM's


----------



## Blindranger (May 23, 2007)

*Re: How fast have you gone? (ShockwaveCS)*

145mph in my stock 2001 225QC. 
147mph in a 1995 Jetta GLI (first VR6 GLI)
162mph in a 1992 Dinan/BMW 850 Twin Turbo


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Mach 1.4 in a McDonnell-Douglas F-4 Phantom: 1976. 
Too fast to care in a McLaren M-8 on track. My 1967 GTO would pull pretty well, but I don't recall numbers. In 1997 I hit 160 in a twin-turbo 930 wearing European heads and a BIG boost controller!
The TT (content!) went 135 down the front straight at Road Atlanta in April, and was still below peak torque and I had pedal left. Just ran out of straightaway before Turn 1.


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (InTTruder)*








Sad times.... When they retired the Phantom. My uncle used to bring me to the Homestead airforce base in the early 90's he was lt in the MAKO squadron and sat in a few of them







Always wanted to fly in one.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

spedo peg'd out at a touch over 160mph, gps said 158mph. no pic's as i was driving and needed both hands at the time..... yeah for stop tech's when u need them......


----------

